# Penny Pooh UPDATE!!!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOO HOO! So today the 24th, Penny is 8 weeks seizure free. I have not said anything lately as it seems everytime I did she would have one and they were coming a lot closer, so my vet said if she goes 2 months he wants to see about weaning her off the Pheno and upping the KBr (Potassium Bromide) which is much better for her liver, her last bloodwork showed that her kidneys and liver were functioning properly but prolonged exposure to the Pheno can shut her liver and kidneys down. SO wish us luck on the med change.

I just wanted to share my good news, this is a big thing that Penny and I are about to do, I am keeping fingers crossed we stay seizure free.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Good job Penny girl =) way to go Penny's mother for taking such good care of her!!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yay! Good luck!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

That is AWESOME news!!

Fingers are crossed for you


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

That is great news!! Best of luck with the medication changes!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am so glad to hear she has been doing well! Good job girls


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you all so much, I am hoping for continues success and seizure free streak. Penny sends you all big slobbery kisses.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's awesome Tye. I'm glad she's doing so well. Good luck with the med change and give the pooh bear a big hug for me


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> WOO HOO! So today the 24th, Penny is 8 weeks seizure free. I have not said anything lately as it seems everytime I did she would have one and they were coming a lot closer, so my vet said if she goes 2 months he wants to see about weaning her off the Pheno and upping the KBr (Potassium Bromide) which is much better for her liver, her last bloodwork showed that her kidneys and liver were functioning properly but prolonged exposure to the Pheno can shut her liver and kidneys down. SO wish us luck on the med change.
> 
> I just wanted to share my good news, this is a big thing that Penny and I are about to do, I am keeping fingers crossed we stay seizure free.


YAY Penny Pooh!!! I'm SO happy she hasn't had any. Omg...i wanna cry but i'm so happy


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Thats amazing Tye!! So happy for you guys  Good luck and many more weeks free


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Krystal - Penny says thanks, she loves the hugs 

Annie - no crying, Penny says she will lick away the tears, it'll be alright, we are on a good streak. 

PMP - Thank you so much, we both really appreciate that.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Yay Penny Pooh! I'm glad to hear that things are going good with her.Sending good luck your way!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yay for Penny! Good luck! Kangol and I will be thinking about yall!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> Annie - no crying, Penny says she will lick away the tears, it'll be alright, we are on a good streak.


Yeah...who has time for crying.  Let's CELEBRATE Penny Pooh! :woof:


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

That is great, hope she keeps that Streak going. The pups are crossing their paws for penny... Yayy penny....


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Annie, that's right time for partying

thanks again all, we both really appreciate the love


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

YAY! Go Penny! Good luck Tye! I know things will work out for ya!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> WOO HOO! So today the 24th, Penny is 8 weeks seizure free. I have not said anything lately as it seems everytime I did she would have one and they were coming a lot closer, so my vet said if she goes 2 months he wants to see about weaning her off the Pheno and upping the KBr (Potassium Bromide) which is much better for her liver, her last bloodwork showed that her kidneys and liver were functioning properly but prolonged exposure to the Pheno can shut her liver and kidneys down. SO wish us luck on the med change.
> 
> I just wanted to share my good news, this is a big thing that Penny and I are about to do, I am keeping fingers crossed we stay seizure free.


Awesome news, knock on wood! My dog, Cuda, basically passed away from seizures, so I've kinda kept a close eye on Penny info. My vet didn't really give the medication Penny has, although his kidneys weren't great. Still I wonder if he would have lived longer? Sorry, didn't mean to be a downer, this is Penny's Day, YAAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Bev - thank you so much, I know this will work 

St. Francis - I am so very sorry to hear about your Cuda, my heart goes out to you. Penny and I have been battling this for 2 years in July. And my vet is a wonderful guy and swears he won't let anything happen to her and he loves that I do my own research, we work together  I wish I had known you earlier, RIP Cuda, keep an eye on my Penny, and when y'all meet at the bridge you can keep an eye on her then, I know it will happen but I will enjoy every minute of her being here until then and fight for her everyday.  She is totally worth it  And not a downer at all but a relist, thank you for the well wishes and again I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> Bev - thank you so much, I know this will work
> 
> St. Francis - I am so very sorry to hear about your Cuda, my heart goes out to you. Penny and I have been battling this for 2 years in July. And my vet is a wonderful guy and swears he won't let anything happen to her and he loves that I do my own research, we work together  I wish I had known you earlier, RIP Cuda, keep an eye on my Penny, and when y'all meet at the bridge you can keep an eye on her then, I know it will happen but I will enjoy every minute of her being here until then and fight for her everyday.  She is totally worth it  And not a downer at all but a relist, thank you for the well wishes and again I am sorry for your loss.


Ain't nothing going to happen to Penny, the bond is too strong. Thank you, Cuda, Jack and I will be having one hell of a party at the Rainbow Bridge when the time comes, I assure you


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Saint Francis said:


> Ain't nothing going to happen to Penny, the bond is too strong. Thank you, Cuda, Jack and I will be having one hell of a party at the Rainbow Bridge when the time comes, I assure you


:d Penny and I are very close, I love her so very much, and when the time comes Penny and I will do a little jig with you guys 



aus_staffy said:


>


lmaooo at this, i love Futurama, thanks


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*penny*

yippee yippee!!!! love me some penny!


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah Penny Pooh! You go girl. So glad for you Tye. I know that's a relief after the stress from the heat at Cleburne, I was worried that she would have a seisure. Yayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> :d Penny and I are very close, I love her so very much, and when the time comes Penny and I will do a little jig with you guys
> 
> lmaooo at this, i love Futurama, thanks


That's a deal my friend.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

bluefamily said:


> yippee yippee!!!! love me some penny!


 And y'all know Penny loves y'all too, thanks so much 



rosesandthorns said:


> Yeah Penny Pooh! You go girl. So glad for you Tye. I know that's a relief after the stress from the heat at Cleburne, I was worried that she would have a seisure. Yayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


Thanks Loretta and yes I was really worried the heat was gonna cause her to seize, is why we left so early on Sunday. I am so glad you were there to help, thank you so much, told you she was a total love bug, she liked you and Shawndra 



Saint Francis said:


> That's a deal my friend.


Perfect, my name is Tye btw, my friend all call me Tye. WIll be a pleasure to do a jig with you all  Hugs


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Tye, my name is Christian


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Chrisitan, you wanna know something really weird, that is my boyfriends' name, lol. Is very nice to meet you.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Tye, your boyfriend has cool name, IMO


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol and I am the only one who calls him that,everyone else calls him Chris, I must be drawn to them for some reason, my first ex husband's name was Christopher, the guy I dated before Christian was a Chistopher, lol. But I like Christian much better


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol and I am the only one who calls him that,everyone else calls him Chris, I must be drawn to them for some reason, my first ex husband's name was Christopher, the guy I dated before Christian was a Chistopher, lol. But I like Christian much better


Yeah, I go by Chris as well, but Christian just sounds so damn much sexier


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol yes Christian does sound way sexier, I actually told him when we first met, ok goes like this, "Tye this is Chris, Chris this is Tye". I look at him as we shake hands and said " Hi is nice to meet but your name is Chris I have nothing else to say to you" hahahaha hook line and sinker, he fired back and we've been together ever since, how long who knows but it is still a sexy azz name


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, it happens to me all the time, I gotta beat them off with a stick (just kidding) Sounds like you guys get along great, that's cool


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Christian I will leave that last part of that statement alone, we co exist now that's about it, lol. And I bet you do have to beat them off with a stick. Gotta bat, they work better


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

UPDATE!!!!!!!


Penny is doing great with the med change, this weekend will test the seizure free streak, love and hate fireworks. On Thurs. the 8th she will be 10 weeks seizure free. Just wanted to share


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

YAY! Go Penny! Tye.. I'm in chat if ya wanna c'mon in! Iz lonely in dere!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Bev, I am in there, but because I am not under my thing on the puter it won't let me in  And now you are gone.


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

Good luck!! All the best for the pup!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> UPDATE!!!!!!!
> 
> Penny is doing great with the med change, this weekend will test the seizure free streak, love and hate fireworks. On Thurs. the 8th she will be 10 weeks seizure free. Just wanted to share


PENNY PENNY PENNY PENNY! We love you, keep on kickin' girl!:clap:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Wish you and Penny Pooh the best Tye Tye ..........


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thank you all so much. I want you all to know that Penny totally loves the love and sends big slobbery kisses y'all's way


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, how'd she handle the fireworks!? Any problems? I hope not! Chat?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

She actually di dbetter than I thought she was going to, the only time she got upset was when the b/f fired off the black cats, two whole strands of them, she kinda did a little mini freak out, but that's it. She did a great job, though. Not sure about chat, my puter is still stupid.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Yay Penny!Good news Tye!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol thanks girl  Penny and I appreciate that


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

UPDATE!!!!!

So Penny and I went to the vet today as she had these weird hot spot looking things on her, not what they were nor were they demodex, whew, just some skin irritation and he gave me a creme to put on it and her vulva is completely healed. Tomorrow will be 10 weeks seizure free and 2 weeks on her new med dosage, my vet is greatly impressed and we will do a blodd panel in 3 months to see how her liver and kidney's are functioning as well as her other levels, alkali and all that, I would have to look at her last to know what all they test, but it's all in there, lol. Just wanted to let everyone know and she weighed in at 59lbs 5oz


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> UPDATE!!!!!
> 
> So Penny and I went to the vet today as she had these weird hot spot looking things on her, not what they were nor were they demodex, whew, just some skin irritation and he gave me a creme to put on it and her vulva is completely healed. Tomorrow will be 10 weeks seizure free and 2 weeks on her new med dosage, my vet is greatly impressed and we will do a blodd panel in 3 months to see how her liver and kidney's are functioning as well as her other levels, alkali and all that, I would have to look at her last to know what all they test, but it's all in there, lol. Just wanted to let everyone know and she weighed in at 59lbs 5oz


*Yay Tye and Penny! I know you are glad to hear that! :goodpost::woof:
Such good news! xoxoxo *


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> UPDATE!!!!!
> 
> So Penny and I went to the vet today as she had these weird hot spot looking things on her, not what they were nor were they demodex, whew, just some skin irritation and he gave me a creme to put on it and her vulva is completely healed. Tomorrow will be 10 weeks seizure free and 2 weeks on her new med dosage, my vet is greatly impressed and we will do a blodd panel in 3 months to see how her liver and kidney's are functioning as well as her other levels, alkali and all that, I would have to look at her last to know what all they test, but it's all in there, lol. Just wanted to let everyone know and she weighed in at 59lbs 5oz


The best feeling in the world is getting good news at the vet, I swear! All else fails in comparison when you're worried about your baby and it turns out to be nothing or explainable. It's like a pack of Rolaids----Relief!!! Tye, I'm so happy to keep hearing good news about Penny, and I know you are too Let's keep it up


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you both so much, it is always good news, this is her second longest streak free, so I am knocking on wood for continued success.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

UPDATE!!!!!!!


Today is Friday, we made it to 10 weeks, yesterday. I was just in chat and Penny had 3 seizures in 20 minutes, I HATE THIS DISEASE!!!! I HATE IT!!!!! She is finally sleeping, which is a good thing. 

So now we start the count down again, I won't say anything tnext time til wr are past 10 weeks. ughhh I am sooooo upset, and I was home alone and I tend to freak out a bit more when I am by myself, ughhhh, just keep my Pooh in your thoughts, please, thank you


----------

